# One Step Polish



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

While i have used polishes before i only have some poorboys SSR1 stuff that i don't actually find very good and only used to clean the windscreen.

I have a DA and have a CG Hex Logic Green and Red pads, im looking for a polish to use over the whole car to remove the small swirls and scratches. So far Scholl S30+ is top of my list and it should work well with the green pad.
S20 seems to get a lot of love, but would that be too much cut.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

A few questions to help us help you......

What is it about the SSR1 that isn't giving you the results you're looking for?

Not enough cut? Too much cut? Not easy to work? Doesn't finish off? With which pads? etc. etc.

What is the car? Hard paint? Soft paint?

I like Scholl products (and Glare, but that's another story) and I'm sure there will be one in there for you.

Andy.


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

Scholl are reliable, although not used myself. I like menzerna and for my black vag paint I get good results with 3500 on a white CG pad.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

The Poorboy's doesn't cut enough with the green pad. Seems to do really dusty as well in a short period of time.
It's a 3 year old Ford.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

anytime I recommend a one step polish it simply has to be sonax 04-06 for me personally, such a nice polish to work with and delivers fantastic results IMO


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Menzerna 2in1
Menzerna 3in1
Megs D300 for perfect finish , on some paints you need refine .


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

That Sonax 04-06 looks good.


----------



## galamaa (Aug 3, 2014)

Shine supply flat top. Extreme fast, pleasure to use. No oily or something like this. Cut 1500 or even more and finish lsp. Find right bad(I use mequiars microfiber and carpro orange/blue)


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

robj20 said:


> The Poorboy's doesn't cut enough with the green pad. Seems to do really dusty as well in a short period of time.
> It's a 3 year old Ford.


I think S30 will give you the results you're looking for. I reckon you're right in that S20 will not give you enough cut.

Maybe worth trying a "pack of 3" of different grades to see what results you get and how you get on with using the Scholl products.

https://www.shopnshine.co.uk/scholl-concepts-250g-kit

Andy.


----------



## josje (Jul 10, 2013)

3D HD Speed with green pad, woooooooooooooooowwwww!!!


----------



## bigman1976 (Mar 21, 2008)

Sonax 04-06 for me too.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I have used Detail l Kingdom 1.1 with a CG Hex Logic green pad on an Audi with great success.
https://www.in2detailing.co.uk/prod...g-kingdom/detailing-kingdom-next-cut-1-1.html


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Gone with the Sonax 04-06. Thanks for the suggestions.

Caved and got a few extra pads as well, to go with the Green and Red Quantum pads ive got an Orange and Blue. So option with the Orange for extra cut for the Sonax polish, and the blue to add a bit of bite to the lime prime i like to use, usually with the red pad.


----------



## Brad-ST (Nov 17, 2013)

just ordered 04 06 myself along with Orange Hex Logic pad and White Hex Logic pad as my new car is bright red and covered in swirls, will try and get some 50/50's posted in here once used


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

Guys...I have caved in and bought the Sonax PF, with the car being white it doesn't merit a full 3 stager. 
I plan to use this with a DAS6 Pro...will the Sonax be ok on a meg's MF pad?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Walesy. said:


> Guys...I have caved in and bought the Sonax PF, with the car being white it doesn't merit a full 3 stager.
> I plan to use this with a DAS6 Pro...will the Sonax be ok on a meg's MF pad?


Your pad choice might be to aggressive for PF unless you are using a MF finishing pad then that's ok:thumb:

TBH PF works better with a foam pad as it tends to be used as a finishing polish or 1 step enhancement polish.

What car have you might determine what pad to use as well.


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

chongo said:


> Your pad choice might be to aggressive for PF unless you are using a MF finishing pad then that's ok:thumb:
> 
> TBH PF works better with a foam pad as it tends to be used as a finishing polish or 1 step enhancement polish.
> 
> What car have you might determine what pad to use as well.


Hi buddy...its a white 5 series.

I have a few pads here, 3M range (all colours) and 2 Chem Guy Blck Hex finishing pads.

Oh..and be using it on a VW Up! too...also white


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

The yellow 3m pad is a very good pad that actually gives you some good cut and will finish well with PF.


----------



## Jonnny D (Jan 8, 2013)

Sorry to hijack this thread but I'm considering these one step products - can anyone provide me any feedback as to how they cut and finish and which u think is the best?

Koch Chemie F5.01
Sonax Perfect Finish
Sonax 0406

I'll be using a flex XFE and med lake country orange HDO pads

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Jonnny D said:


> Sorry to hijack this thread but I'm considering these one step products - can anyone provide me any feedback as to how they cut and finish and which u think is the best?
> 
> I'll be using a flex XFE and med lake country orange HDO pads
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


TBH they will all do a great job:thumb:

What car, colour and what kind of defects are you hoping to remove :thumb:


----------



## Jonnny D (Jan 8, 2013)

Sorry I didn't add the products in they are

Koch chemie f5.01
Sonax perfect finish
Sonax 0406

I'll be using them on varying paints and colours byutI want to try and avoid keeping a lot of compounds in stock as it's costly.

I'm after the best all round performer - a go to product as such. I know it not gonna suit all scenarios.

Thanks in advance

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonnny D (Jan 8, 2013)

Also not after 100% defect removal - I understand the percentage of correction will vary depending on the paint. Many of the cars that come to me mainly have swirls / holograms caused by bad washing procedures more than anything. I find most people don't want to pay for a lengthy 2 stage correction process.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

It sounds like you know what you are doing and by what your saying your doing this as a living.

It's hard to say which is the go to product because there are to many things to list, but just recently I have been using F5 and found it to be ticking all my boxes when it comes to that sweet spot for correcting paint or for using it as single stage detail.

I've used PF and EX 04-06 lots of times and they have never let me down especially when am dealing with soft to medium paints, but on hard paint and depending on what pad you use F5 has plenty of cut and finishes nicely.

But I would still keep the other two for other scenarios


----------



## Jonnny D (Jan 8, 2013)

Many thanks for the input - I might go for the 04-06 as priority then when I come across a car with harder paint I’ll invest in the Koch f5 maybe.

I don’t do it for a living as such but I’m getting more and more requests to correct & protect cars recently but have been doing this for quite a few years now.

Just out of interest, how do you find that Koch f5 finishes down compared to 0406?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Jonnny D said:


> Many thanks for the input - I might go for the 04-06 as priority then when I come across a car with harder paint I'll invest in the Koch f5 maybe.
> 
> I don't do it for a living as such but I'm getting more and more requests to correct & protect cars recently but have been doing this for quite a few years now.
> 
> ...


Well let's just say I've never had a problem finishing down with any of them:thumb:

Again this comes really down to your own technique and pad and paint choice mate:thumb:


----------



## Jonnny D (Jan 8, 2013)

Many thanks for the advice Chongo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

does the pads come down to how hard or soft or medium the paint is please


----------

